# Should you use firewood??



## graphicsman (May 25, 2011)

I was wondering is it ok to use left over wood from the winter??  Its cut wood, but i do not know what type and it has been in my wood stack since Feb.  I have so much of it i thought it would be a good idea to use it this memorial day.  BUT im cautious since i have never seen someone do it.  I usually use Home Depot hickory wood.


----------



## alblancher (May 25, 2011)

Just make sure it is hard wood.  Any type of oak, pecan, hickory fruitwood is good for smoking.  You can post a pic of the wood and I am sure someone on the forum will recognize it


----------



## graphicsman (May 25, 2011)

thanks, i will post when i get off work


----------



## flash (May 25, 2011)

I would think you are OK. Most don't use sap woods like Pine in the Fireplace. I only have Oak and Cherry or Pecan wood here to use in Fireplace and you can be dang sure the Cherry and Pecan only see the Smoker.


----------



## sawzall (May 30, 2011)

I use firewood all the time but only because I know exactly what kind of wood it is.  I get all the birch firewood I want for free from my neighbor who uses it for heat in the winter.  It's cut and seasoned, kept under cover. Works beautifully! If you can't identify the  wood I wouldn't use it. Usually, firewood is from trees local to your region so if you don't have much for common hardwoods used for smoking in your region I would be very cautious  as some wood smoke can be harmful or even poisonous. When I lived in the Rockies, wood heat was the norm and it was all from evergreen trees like pine, fir and spruce so depending on where you live you could have totally unsuitable firewood.


----------



## graphicsman (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## graphicsman (Jun 1, 2011)

picture of wood:


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 1, 2011)

which area of of the country/world are you from?


----------



## graphicsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Nashville, TN????


----------



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2011)

The one chunk looks like Cedar. The others look like Maple?? . Definitely looks like a hard wood??

But....what do I know....I'm from Washington ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree ---The one looks like Cedar.

I can only tell boards. Some guys can tell you by the bark.

Around here, if it's in your firewood, and you bought it, it better be hardwood, or the fur is gonna fly.

Most of mine is Poplar & Oak, and a little Cherry & Maple.

Graphicsman---Could you put "Nashville, TN" in your Profile, so we don't have to ask you all the time?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## graphicsman (Jun 2, 2011)

updated, so if im understanding it you guys would run with it??


----------



## chef willie (Jun 2, 2011)

nobody has committed to saying 'run with it'..lol....and don't ask me, I'm from NYC and never saw a tree until much later on in life


----------



## graphicsman (Jun 2, 2011)

i know thats why i was wondering YES or NO, lol


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2011)

The one lone piece looks like Burch buy the bark.The rest is red oak.I have 2 rick of it outside.Just make sure you get all vines off it poison Ive grows here and their and can be spread by smoke.I live less than 60 miles from memphis.We share the same hardwoods.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> nobody has committed to saying 'run with it'..lol....and don't ask me, I'm from NYC and never saw a tree until much later on in life


Now THAT'S FUNNY !!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2011)

graphicsman said:


> i know thats why i was wondering YES or NO, lol




Michael could be one of those guys like I mentioned, who can tell the wood type by the bark---I can't.

I also can't tell by looking at the end grain.

I need to see the board, so I can't confirm anything here.

Sorry,

Bear


----------



## michael ark (Jun 2, 2011)

I was rasied choping wood all sumer .For the winter.I'm 100% sure on this .My wife grandpa calls it a blackjack oak it puts off smaller acorns than regular oak.Run with it.I use a trim saw to cut down peices like yours to fit my smoker .You can save the dust off it to cause no bar oil.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just get some lump to start it .Unless you have weed burner.I learned barks for deer hunting .Deer around here hit acorns really hard.Gods food plot.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 2, 2011)

Yup, I'd say it's mostly oak from the looks of the bark. Of course I'm from DC, so take that with a grain of salt :) It's definitely not softwood though, except maybe that piece in the middle. My favorite BBQ joint down south uses all oak and puts out some of the best 'Q I've ever eaten. It gives a very subtle nondescript smoke flavor while letting the flavor of the meat shine. Let us know what happens.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 2, 2011)

I was thinking oak as well, which was the reason I ask for your region.  It may or may not vary from region, but I cut a lot of oak for firewood.  Never smoked with it, but a lot of people of do.


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sure looks like oak to me.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 7, 2011)

Oak, except for the one piece with the distinctly different bark. If you can post a pic or two of that one by itself maybe someone will recognize it.

The bark on your splits indicates that the wood came from a younger tree or a branch of an older one. Maple wood has brown heartwood, I don't see that on your splits.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like red oak to me, except the one piece- looks like what we call shagbark hickory around here. which is all good for smoking. Too yellow for birch and not red enough to be cedar. But if in doubt throw out the one piece, not worth worrying about.


----------



## venture (Jun 8, 2011)

In my area folks burn a lot of pine and cedar which you don't want to smoke with.  I would use only wood that I could clearly identify.

A guide from the Wiki:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

